# Worry



## StriperAddict (Jan 9, 2012)

What a subject.

We all know the reasons WHY we worry,

But what are some of the ways you've been able to put it aside, even in great moments of trial and temptation?


And one more...  does a lack of worry show up to someone you love as a sign you don't care?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> What a subject.
> 
> We all know the reasons WHY we worry,
> 
> ...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 9, 2012)

I have faith that "God is with me". Our spiritual journey is likened to the Israelites physical journey. Ex 17:7 "Is God among [with] us or not? In my heart, I don't want to be faithless as they were


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a very thin line between "worry" and "concern".
We need one, but not the other.

Has anyone conquered this one?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 9, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> There's a very thin line between "worry" and "concern".
> We need one, but not the other.
> 
> Has anyone conquered this one?


 
When I've had to go under the knife I've been blessed to have amazing peace and no worry before the surgery.  In other issues, not so, and especially on behalf of a loved one. 

But I try to take each issue one at a time and consider what our Lord spoke in Luke 12: 
*Luke 12:22-31*

22 And He said to His disciples, “For this reason I say to you, do not worry about your life, as to what you will eat; nor for your body, as to what you will put on. 
23 For life is more than food, and the body more than clothing. 
24 Consider the ravens, for they neither sow nor reap; they have no storeroom nor barn, and yet God feeds them; how much more valuable you are than the birds! 
25 And which of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life’s span? 
26 If then you cannot do even a very little thing, why do you worry about other matters? 
27 Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these. 
28 But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith! 
29 And do not seek what you will eat and what you will drink, and do not keep worrying. 
30 For all these things the nations of the world eagerly seek; but your Father knows that you need these things. 
31 But seek His kingdom, and these things will be added to you. 

These are great words with our ongoing practise of faith and trust...  but wow, for some heavies of life, it is a tough thing to keep mindful when the storms come. I take courage in these words as often as I can, and remember He says He shall never leave nor forsake us in the storm.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re:*

I'm right in the middle of several things I should be worried about, at least according to world standards. But the key for me is learning to have an eternal perspective about life and circumstances along with a knowing that God is not anxious and He sees my end, and it is good!  That is what helps me, even in the otherwise awful moments in life. And don't think for a second I could ever stand firm in anything outside of the comforting, sustaining, and loving Spirit of Jesus carrying me through at all.  My help comes from the Lord!

2 Cor 4
16 So we do not lose heart. Though our outer self is wasting away, our inner self is being renewed day by day. 17 For this light momentary affliction is preparing for us an eternal weight of glory beyond all comparison, 18 as we look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal. 

Galatians 6:8
For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life.

1 Peter 5
6 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, 7 casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 9, 2012)

It is human nature to worry, I don't believe a person when he says he never worries because we all do.

Even though we do, we have to keep life in prospective. God is in control and we have to have complete trust in him, he will never let us down. Sometimes we may let ourselves down though.

Sometimes God does not handle things like we would like for them to be handled. I have a Grandson that I am very concerned about and sometimes that concern dips over to the worry catigory because of my humanity. God want us to care deeply for people, In the same manner that his son did on this earth but we have to trust him.

The most important thing to remember is, The fervent Prayer of a rightous man availeth much. Trust in God, put our burdens on him, he can handle them when we can't. 

I have had two strokes and four heart attacks and I am noticeing some changes in my brain (if you know what I mean). I am not worried about myself but some days I find myself worring about my family and how they would be affected if things happened to get worse with me. 

Remember, God is not now, nor has he ever been, and he will never become a deaf God. He will never be out of our reach if we are looking toward him.

Sometimes when I find myself to deep into myself and my problems I sing a song, out loud to myself and to God.

When we walk with the Lord,
In the light of his word,
What a glory he sheds on my way.
While we do his good will, he abides in us still
and with all who will trust and obey.
Trust and obey
for there's no other way
to be happy in Jesus
but to trust and obey.

God Bless


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 9, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> What a subject.
> 
> We all know the reasons WHY we worry,*We are human most of all. It's hard not to worry. If we didn't have a balance of concern/worry, none of us would work, if we didn't worry about getting food or paying our bills. We have to have a measure of concern, and yes it 'looks' like worrying and sometimes it feels like worrying.*
> 
> ...


*I have a brother (saved) who at one time ask me, why couldn't he grieve about our mother and father, who had passed. And I told him the verse about....we can't comprehend the peace that Christ gives us, that's why? *

and this

Romans 8:26
 26Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered. 

Pray scripture because God's word will not return void.

Lord, you said in your word that.........(whatever)

by His stripes we are healed....etc etc.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 9, 2012)

Great and inspiring words, guys!!!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 11, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> What a subject.
> 
> We all know the reasons WHY we worry,
> 
> ...



Something that has helped me lately is to say to myself, " What would you tell your son ( my son) to do in the situation that makes you worry?" What would be the best course for him. Sometime I just let myself to be my own father conserns  my worries or troubles...

In this case I have found that if I follow my father's advice, his son ends up pretty much contented.

Many times we are cobblers who see the needs of everyone for shoes...while we go shoeless.

Worries about a loved one is very interesting...sometimes it is just a seed from someone that was never meant to root in our selves....but it does and it is a hard weed to choke off..... and in or for this alone is quite worrysome.

Perhaps just as a man cannot have two Gods, he cannot have two wives... The wife that is, is ever more beautiful than the wife that could have been or could be. The loved one that is, the one one exchanged vows with, worts and all, is the right one... after all Jesus loved "all" the world, not just our individual partners. And perhaps our partner lead us to worry, but the whole world is a whole lot more worry...and Jesus loved it heaps and still does...to the end I believe.


----------

